# 2 Acre lot with 2170 ft of sidewalks....pricing sidewalks



## klem (Nov 11, 2009)

I have to provide a seasonal estimate on a condo complex that includes sidewalks. The parking area is about 86,200 square feet and has 5' wide sidewalks, 2170 ft worth of sidewalks...... how would I begin to price the sidewalks? I've never had any lots with so mush sidewalks and don't know where to begin.

As with the plowing, i would think 2.5 hours with a 2500hd and 7.5' western plow, with wings (makes it 8.5')...also about 1200 - 1400 lbs of salt.... am I in the ballpark with the plowing and salting? Not looking for prices on salting and plowing because I know everybody has different overhead, but are my times and salt amount within reason? Also. I NEED help on sidewalk pricing....

And one last question, what was amounts of storms per season in Chicago for the last three years...? I can't seem to find that info anywhere...

The image below is the complex I'm to bid. The yellow shows where I can pile snow...


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm interested to see if this thread is picked up. I have 2days left to bid 68,000 sq feet, similar sidewalk area. I'm goind to charge sidewalk/stairs separate from lot, and plan on 900lbs per acre of salt/sand. I have a 2500HD 8' Fisher and deposit on 1.5yd spreader. I thought about 5 hours on my bid and 0-2= $500 (Boston). But if I add 50% for each teir(every 2") its get to look like a number, I'm nervous it's to big ie 10-12=$2000 Plus sand and sidewalks


----------



## Cam.at.Heritage (Feb 1, 2011)

2.5 hours seems a little tight for that lot with all those cars parked there. With all the back dragging and getting around cars to push piles it might be tough.


----------



## klem (Nov 11, 2009)

concerning the parked cars, there is a clause they want in the contract to have the tenants move the cars from one side to the other for easier plowing.


----------



## Cam.at.Heritage (Feb 1, 2011)

klem;1326202 said:


> concerning the parked cars, there is a clause they want in the contract to have the tenants move the cars from one side to the other for easier plowing.


bahahaha, good luck with that. But I guess if they don't move the cars you can charge more.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

1400 pounds of salt will add up quicker than you think. As for the sidewalks I would approach it as a per push since they are so big. So much money per inches of snow. 

If you are clearing them off with a snow blower and the walks are 5' wide that's a down and back and down again, that's over a mile just on one side so maybe it would be better to bid it by the hour.


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

I think the lot should be one pricing plow&salt/sand and the walks "shovel" &sand hourly rate. As the sand adds up throughout the year does it screw up plowing ? never thought about that.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Alright your over 1000 miles from us but you probably "normally" get more snow than we do there. 

Price it like this

Per total storm accumulation "just because like others said, it could take 2.5-3hrs to plow once", and you may be there constantly with one truck in a bad storm easy.

Parking Lot-------
0-2" $300 "if needs to be plowed, more than salt will take care of"
2-4" $400 figure you can plow it one time just like 0-2" but more cleanup
4-6" $575
6-8" $765
8-10" $970
10+ PER INCH $90-100

Sidewalks Shoveling "snowblowing" I'd get the biggest Simplicity or equivalent $2k + snow blower to leave there or a good Lawn tractor with as wide blower as you can get 38"+ or ATV with plow, but you'll still need a snow blower for big storms when the sucker cant push it all.
Sidewalks-----
0-2" $250 Figure, per clearing total will take you a good 2hrs easy
2-4" $325
4-6" $425
6-8" $550
8-10" $675
10+ PER INCH $50-60.... these prices are on high end, can lower if they allow snow blowing at very end, one time, even for say 15" would be $925, so you can lower that to accomodate.

Calcium app sidewalks $250-325 2170x5ft wide is 11k sq of sidewalks. I'm estimating 8-10 bags of calcium/safer than salt etc.

Salt app parking lot areas $ half ton of salt is probably the minimum you'll use there, salt is never as light as they say it is in the books.. ive never seen 1200lb/per yard of salt.. we've rolled off the scale with a hair more than 2 yards of bulk salt in the spreader over 2 tons, and i didnt think that was wet salt last year. You're going to use 1 yard of salt there easy or ~40 bags if your doing it that way, good god all the power to you if thats what your planning to do lol.

I hope that helps. Places like this you can probably snow blow entrances to the condos for another $20-30 each for people paying cash at the end before you leave if its profitable to you... our guys have done this in the past and when they bring back another $200 for the 3 guys i give them half of it just for being honest and they're still getting paid their hourly rate anyway.


----------



## klem (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW..... the Condo Complex wants me to plow every 2 inches and I sh*t you not, i'm about $20 within your pricing that you posted.... for the 2-4" mark.....even salting is about the same...
We'll see on Tuesday after their meeting if I get the work.


----------

